# Black and Yellow Camera Strap



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

I used about 60-75 ft of cord. It was a while since I made it so I am not completely sure how much cord I used


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

That looks good. Nice work.


----------



## zachparis15 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## zyle13 (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome im going to make one for my sister now


----------

